# Adirondack Bar Stool Plans



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Anyone know where I can find some plans for some Adirondack bar stools? I'd like to build a couple.


----------



## HELLRZR (Sep 16, 2010)

Ask and you shall receive!

https://www.ryobitools.com/nation/projects/2653

Now get back to work!


----------

